# Help wanted, Grand Rapids, Michigan



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Looking for a plow driver to fill one of our trucks, for 07-08 snow season. We are located in downtown Grand Rapids, at Hall, and Godfrey. If everything works out, you may become a crew leader on one of our mowing crews.

Requirements
~Must be 18 years old or older
~Reliable and great attitude
~Dependable Transportation
~Hard working
~Don't mind the cold
~Want to earn good money 
~ one year of snow plow operator experience
~ less than 4 points on your drivers license.
~ enjoy fast paced environments

Starting pay is $15.00 up to $22.00

Please call 616-706-6792 for info, or fax resume to 616-828-4051.


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

what kind of truck and plow do you guys run?


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

We have ford's with boss V's



miracle;411590 said:


> what kind of truck and plow do you guys run?


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Bump, still looking, need to fill two trucks


----------



## SLIPBOBBER (Sep 12, 2007)

Tim,

I still have not yet received the info you said you would send.

Could you send it to me at [email protected]

Thanks 
Jason


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey Jason

I sent another one, any questions feel free to call.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## SLIPBOBBER (Sep 12, 2007)

Tim,

I faxed the info to you this morning. 

If you need any other info please let me know.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Still need one more driver


----------



## Tim_b (Nov 6, 2007)

Still looking for another driver.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Yep, give me a call 616-706-6792


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

need any subs?


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Still need one more driver.

nope, but send me your info, and I will kept it on file, if somebody backs out.


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 3, 2005)

Shoot me more info such as pay and areas need covered. I may be interested.
[email protected]


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

still need sidewalk guys. Use our trucks, and our equipment. ATV, blowers, Tractors with blade, shovels, and push salt spreaders.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Need one plower and one sidewalk guy.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

still looking for one more guy


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

What is the pay? if the pay is good enough i may be willing to run to Grand Rapids. i have a F350 PSD, 9' 2" Boss V. I can only plow though i had surgey and have 6 screws in my angle so i am not getting out of the truck. i am not doing any commerical work over here this year, need to heal, but may be looking to do some side work.

thanks


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

not looking for subs, found a guy today.


----------

